# Elven city list on Forgotten Realms



## WilliamCQ (Jan 28, 2016)

First I tried a regular search then asked on IRC I tried searching here with "elf OR elven+cities OR city" but I got:


> 504 Gateway Time-out
> nginx/0.7.67




Actually the following is what I asked on IRC, if you would be so kind to reply (here):


> for the 1st time one of my elves was asked (indirectly) where he comes from, so I searched a list of elven cities but couldn't find it, I then found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Forgotten_Realms_nations which show their races and I compiled the following containing elves (excluding half-elves but often they were present when elves also), I assume when races were listed but excluded elves that they were present but in small minority: Chondath, Halruaa, Luiren, Sembia, Tethyr, Turmish. As a few cities on that list [of the page, as opposed to the list I had just made] doesn't list races, I wonder how many include elves (more than small minority), also the cities not listed on that page. please help me add to the list I made.




Thanks

*Update 1:*

I would've asked this on a Forgotten Realms or campaign settings forum (on this site), but I saw none.


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 29, 2016)

So you're looking for a list of places your elven character might have come from in the Forgotten Realms?

Elven Court/Cormanthyr, High Forest, Silverymoon, Evereska, Evermeet. Possibly Aglarond or Moonshae. There are also forests in The North (near Waterdeep) with elven populations.

Google will give you info on all of those. Most FR elves retreated to Evermeet, but started coming back a few hundred years ago. I'm not sure what the current status of Cormanthyr & its subsidiary cities is right now.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 30, 2016)

I recommend the Forgotten Realms Wiki, although it doesn't have a separate entry on elven characters' starting locations.

http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Elf

There are more geographical details under the sub-races, such as "Moon Elf."


----------

